# Golden residency



## Odel (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone
I've been living in Spain Barcelona over 5 years and invested in real estate more then the average during this period of time I'm trying to get my golden visa and got rejected several times once because my catalán language wasn't good enough (which I did class and I am mother speaking French ) and speak fluidly Spanish. second time it was because my social life are not enough developed which all so is a lie ! I am looking for someone who can help me with this administration .all expenses will be paid of course to result it.
All so important I have no criminal record !
Thak you all.


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

If you already live in Spain for 5 years you are a permanent resident. Why the need for a visa? Secondly since when do visas require Catalan or in fact any language? What do you mean: rejected for no social life??? Either I'm confused or you are?


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

That's the answer I got from generalidad de catalona I think I'm been set up all the time


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

I have nia number and empadronamiento


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry, your mistake was to live in Catalonia in the first place. 

The Catalans have such a notion about themselves that I can't abide them!


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

Odel said:


> That's the answer I got from generalidad de catalona I think I'm been set up all the time





Odel said:


> I have nia number and empadronamiento



So....you are not actually a resident. Which means you have been living illegally in Spain. If you want a visa you don't get it from the ayuntamiento you need to return to your home country and apply there. I think you are totally confused about the various laws and terminologies.


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

I have no mome country I live aboard more then 12 years my home country don't provide passport after 10 years


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

I've invested more then average and the minimum amount is 500.000 I've all ready past it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Odel said:


> Hello everyone
> I've been living in Spain Barcelona over 5 years and invested in real estate more then the average during this period of time I'm trying to get my golden visa and got rejected several times once because my catalán language wasn't good enough (which I did class and I am mother speaking French ) and speak fluidly Spanish. second time it was because my social life are not enough developed which all so is a lie ! I am looking for someone who can help me with this administration .all expenses will be paid of course to result it.
> All so important I have no criminal record !
> Thak you all.


I'm confused. There are no language requirements for any reisndency visa, not even in cataluña. Nor is there any requirement for any kind of social integration.


Even for nationality applications the requirement is for castellano, not catalán.

What passport do you hold?

Were you perhaps applying for _arraigo social_? https://extranjeros.inclusion.gob.e..._Entidades_locales/Informe_arraigo/index.html


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

It seems like u have a lot of knowledge I'll be very happy to take appointment with u if u are a lower


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

All so I got rejected from arraigo social!


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

As I said been told my catalán level don't suit them for the first time after I did a course and apply again and got rejected because my social life don't suit them!


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

My social life is meditation yoga and respect your environment!
I don't use drugs and I don't kill to eat!!!!
Maybe that's the problem....I'm too good!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The gen


Odel said:


> That's the answer I got from generalidad de catalona I think I'm been set up all the time


The generalitat de cataluña doesn't & cannot issue visas.


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

Arrigo social they provide!and they don't want to give!maybe because I was born in Israel?


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

Maybe people think that the only paradise is Israel?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Odel said:


> Arrigo social they provide!and they don't want to give!maybe because I was born in Israel?


Where on earth did you hear that you would be given land?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Odel said:


> My social life is meditation yoga and respect your environment!
> I don't use drugs and I don't kill to eat!!!!
> Maybe that's the problem....I'm too good!


Maybe you could give a timeline about when you arrived in Spain, on what kind of visa, what your nationality is and what exactly you applied for at what point of time.

From what you have stated so far, it sounds like you have been living in Spain illegally and are struggling to now regularize your stay.

Whyever would you invest more than half a million Euro in a country that you don´t hold residency in?


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

First I am an investor when I got to Spain the lawyer told me that after my first investment I get golden visa


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Odel said:


> First I am an investor when I got to Spain the lawyer told me that after my first investment I get golden visa


The requirements are that you invest in property of over €500.000 in one instance. Not over a period of time.
These are the full terms. 
This is from the Spanish Government so it is correct.



https://extranjeros.inclusion.gob.es/ficheros/UnidadGrandesEmpresas/ley_14_2013/tripticos/triptico-invertir-INGLES.pdf


----------



## Odel (2 mo ago)

So can you tell me why they keep rejecting my application?if I have all the necessary conditions to get a visa ?


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

We aren't able to say why your application has been rejected. They usually indicate this in the letter or email you have received. If not you contact them and ask. There can be numerous reasons but language and social skills are not any of them. The only thing you can do is go to an immigration lawyer who will help. Its no use asking any of us- we don't offer services here nor are qualified. Good luck


----------

